# Southern Hemi Island Open



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

It's a sunny afternoon on my Southern Island. Feel free to visit for fish and bugs. Dodo Code: *9DTNV*

Please note that this island is about three days old. If you're looking to do some shopping, you won't find much here. Feel free to take peaches and pears. The native fruit is peaches and turnip prices are 77.

*Please don't pluck my flowers.* Thanks.

If you'd like to add this island to your friend list the switch code is: 5816-3669-4385 

<- The one on the left is my Northern Island. (feel free to add that one too if you want)


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! I’ll be coming by in a bit.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! I'm coming by to fish!  thank you so much! ^-^


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

You saved me from wasps! Thank you. lol


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

Oof! haha you're welcome!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come too?


----------



## Jas (Mar 30, 2020)

i'd love to come by


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> Can I come too?



Sure! There's still space available.



Jas said:


> i'd love to come by



Still have some space.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! Orville won’t let me in because of interference.


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

I think I'm at full capacity. But every time I think that, someone else arrives. Haha


----------



## kiomii (Mar 30, 2020)

Mint said:


> I think I'm at full capacity. But every time I think that, someone else arrives. Haha



Haha! I get it!

Please lmk when you have space. I'd love to stop by too <3


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

kiomii said:


> Haha! I get it!
> 
> Please lmk when you have space. I'd love to stop by too <3



I'll post again if a space opens up 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Space opened up!

Edit: Space gone.


----------



## kiomii (Mar 30, 2020)

Mint said:


> I'll post again if a space opens up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh! lol, i just refreshed too!


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

Space open


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 30, 2020)

I would also like to come over, but I’ll wait for there to be space.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’ll let the poster above me go in. Let me know when there is additional space


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

Three spaces open.


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 30, 2020)

AWESOME!! Thank you for letting me know!! Heading over now


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

See you soon! 

Two spaces open


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

I come!


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to pop by if there is space


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

One more spot left


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi!  What kind of flower seeds do you have at Nooks Cranny?  I don't know if they are different in each hemisphere, but I always get the same kinds :/


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

Tell me when there is space


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ah... “Destination locale is full”


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

Arabelle said:


> Hi!  What kind of flower seeds do you have at Nooks Cranny?  I don't know if they are different in each hemisphere, but I always get the same kinds :/



Sorry! Trying to get to the flowers took some time.

Right now I have Yellow cosmos,  Red Cosmos, red mum, white lily, white mum and yellow lily



All spots taken

- - - Post Merge - - -

One spot open


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

tell me when there is space again


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

All spots taken. R.I.P shark. Haha


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

It is impossible to come ahah


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

rebornking said:


> It is impossible to come ahah



Try now! One spot open


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeaaaa finally!


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

Yay! You made it in.

Also have another spot open. 

Edit: All taken


----------



## Stef101 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

Spot taken


----------



## bellflowerss (Mar 30, 2020)

The server crashed? New dodo code?


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

IDK what happened but i lost evrything


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi mint,

Lost all my fishes in that last bit and it sent me home, but thanks for the open island! - Han


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

NEW DODO CODE:  LDYRB

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whenever someone "quietly leaves" it doesn't save and anything not saved from the last autosave is lost. I lost four new bugs/fish.


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

On my way


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

me too


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really needed a save, so many thanks.



- - - Post Merge - - -

All taken


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2020)

is this still open? c:


----------



## hollyester (Mar 30, 2020)

*Hello!*

is it still open


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

Tyyyyy

It was funny ( i was the one with a blue hamake) but I have to do my homeworks


----------



## ~Fantasy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

Is this still open? I'd love to stop by!​


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

New code:

9DTNV


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

on my way


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2020)

omw! tysm <3


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

I took a moment to reopen as I wanted to try to find the Arapaima. I found a tire. lol

At least it wasn't another turtle.


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

hahaha!


----------



## Stef101 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you so much
I’m back, I have the black cap
Y’all can add me:
SW-3664-3342-4811


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

All taken

I'm going to close at 9:30 cause I'm getting tired. 

Will be closed in about 15 minutes. There is one spot open.


----------



## Mint (Mar 30, 2020)

All spots taken.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since the connection died  I'm just going to close now.

Thank you to everyone that visited! I'll try to open again soon in the next couple days or so. ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -

^_^


----------

